# Finally used Christmas gift



## Jhonywalker4090 (Jan 3, 2016)

For Christmas my wife got me the M&P sampler kit from BB. I just made a bar with the Shea and one with the honey. I'm in love with this base. Thank you to everyone that recommended getting base from there instead of the local hobby stores.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations! Let the soapy fun begin! Oh, and pictures. We always need pictures. It's a requirement, lol.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes!  Pics or it didn't happen (as my teenager says).


----------



## Jhonywalker4090 (Jan 4, 2016)

This is the bar I made using the Shea butter it scented it with sweet orange fo.
This is the one using the honey base with honey almond fo colored with some red mica and yellow die that I had.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 9, 2016)

Good job using the shea. What is the second photo?


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 9, 2016)

Off to a great start and you can't go wrong with shea butter and honey bases.
Don't those soaps feel luxurious when you use them?!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 9, 2016)

They look great, I`ll bet they smell delishious too, can almost smell them from where I sit!


----------



## Jhonywalker4090 (Jan 10, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Good job using the shea. What is the second photo?



The second photo is the honey base with honey almond fo.


----------



## Jhonywalker4090 (Feb 6, 2016)

The top one is purple and I used the plan clear bade with lavender eo the green one again is clear base with cucumber melon the pink and orange ones are both goats milk the pink is rose and the orange is sweet orange.
I got this mold at Walmart and each one is about 2.5 ounces.


----------



## lisamaliga (Feb 7, 2016)

Those are beautiful! I love the clarity of the clear soaps and the clean lines of all of them. 
Was this a silicone mold?


----------



## Jhonywalker4090 (Feb 7, 2016)

lisamaliga said:


> Those are beautiful! I love the clarity of the clear soaps and the clean lines of all of them.
> Was this a silicone mold?



Yes it is. It's the first one that I have used and I love it. I don't have to put petroleum jelly like I do with the plastic ones. I think it was $3 and some change before taxes at Walmart.


----------

